# Opening Image files



## GDawg500 (Feb 2, 2015)

Is anyone experiencing problems with opening images? Most of the time when I click on an image a new window opens but nothing's displayed.

Has this got something to do with my settings?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

GDawg500 said:


> Is anyone experiencing problems with opening images? Most of the time when I click on an image a new window opens but nothing's displayed.
> 
> Has this got something to do with my settings?


It's an issue at our end, I'm trying to get it resolved.


----------



## GDawg500 (Feb 2, 2015)

Apart from still not being able to look at images, I now can't get into my inbox or subs. I used to click on 'Notifications' and drop down to inbox. I can't do that now.

Is this the same issue and if so, do you know when this will be fixed?


----------

